# what fish finder to buy?



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hey guys  so im in the market to buy a fish finder. now im new to them and i think for the price about 400.00 lowrance elite 4 dsi is looking like a good go. i was looking at the lowrance elite 4 but i am happy to pay the extra to up grade to the dsi as the reserch ive done seems like nothing even compares to the dsi ( down scan images ) as on the dsi you can see in high detail structures and what the structures are as the base model elite 4 just shows blobs of color.the gps is a great feature to have also and plotting spots and being able to look at previous images i think is a great idea!! so here i am really just wondering if anyone can confirm or suggest if the dsi is the way to go or if theres another fish finder worth looking at. i know theres the lowrance elite 5 dsi but i cant see 700.00 800.00 of value in it. so any info would be great thanks guys


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

Some say the DSI portion is better in shallower water and fresh compounds. I won't know until I try my Elite 4 next week. I had the DSI on my PA12 and it was brilliant. I only fished < 20 meters deep though mostly.


----------



## wilson191 (Sep 22, 2012)

The eleite 5 dsi is on special at bcf for 599 i think. Thats the charplotter combo


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I'm enjoying the 4x dsi. The chart plotter combo would be amazing though , as you can scroll back over good looking structure and mark the spot on the GPS. I often see a bommie holding fish and am not quick enough to mark it and can't find it again.. Keep in mind that the dsi probably shows you less area than a traditional finder though.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got the elite 5 DSI and love it in all depths. Downside is do not rely on the seal on the SD card slot for the charts, mine leaked and corroded before i noticed it. Sounder and gps still work but the port doesn't and the charts are buggered too.
If i get another one in the future i will silicone it shut.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got the elite 5 DSI and love it in all depths. Downside is do not rely on the seal on the SD card slot for the charts, mine leaked and corroded before i noticed it. Sounder and gps still work but the port doesn't and the charts are buggered too.
If i get another one in the future i will silicone it shut.


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

wilson191 said:


> The eleite 5 dsi is on special at bcf for 599 i think. Thats the charplotter combo


yeah ive seen that thanks mate it does look the part!!  in real i think it might be to big for a kayak im thinking i might give a elite 4 dsi a go for the price i think its the best of all worlds and fits flush on a kayak my outback will be looking good with it thats for sure!!


----------



## Asari (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all I'm new on hear. My name is dan monks I have just put a elite 4 dsi in my kayak tonight. I went the throw haul way with mounting my transducer. Iv herd it's ok but I'm a bit doubt full. Ill let you all know how well it works soon as we get some good wether.


----------



## fumanchu (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm new to kayak fishing, I seen the setups with a seperate battery. Is there a fish finder that has a built-in battery so you don't need to wire up a battery box?


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

In reality just how waterproof are these devices? I know the 4x DSI I had on th PA12 I had an open port on the back. It never looked like getting wet, but the Stealth is a different kettle of fish. I see JamieD's troubles with Lowrance. Is there a way to try and ensure they survive a dunking - cause I can nearly guarantee mines gonna get rolled at some point.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

I have my sounder mounted on a railblaza port so when It come to the surf entry's I just put in a dry bag and stash it under the seat in the rod shute. keeps it dry enough and there's no sign of any corrosion after 9 months
Heres a link to my setup.
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=58430&p=609522&hilit=+bfs#p609522


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

I'm all for railblazer for ease to attach & remove fittings.Seperate sounder GPS so I can mix & match depending where im fishing & dont always take both sometimes dont take any.

smigel


----------



## yakpom (Aug 29, 2013)

i was looking at an elite 4 but i dont want to drill into the glass for the transducer do they work just as well will a thru hull method?


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

I rolled my outback with an elite 4 (gps combo), I had the rubber card slot seal gaff taped because I was always suss on it.
Sounder was under water maybe 10 seconds and filled with water!

It was under warranty and Lowrance replaced it (great service)

The elite 4's are a great kayak sounder minus the floor with the card slot seal, but when you run split screen with sounder and GPS the screens are just too small.

I recently purchased the Elite 5 HDI which gives me DSI, standard broadband sounder and GPS (paid $700 from CH Smith marine) and comes with Aus wide gold navionics card.

My personal opinion is spend the extra on the 5 get the map card included and you wont be wishing you went for something else down the track.
The navionics card makes life so much better too and if you do the math elite 4 $360 + aus gold navionics $328 = $688


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

yakpom said:


> i was looking at an elite 4 but i dont want to drill into the glass for the transducer do they work just as well will a thru hull method?


mate the first time i took it out i thought it work good but on the second trip with it it wasnt reading well at all and after taking the transducer out of the hull and placing it in the water as i go ive seen how much i was missing out on so im saying at this stage no it doesnt work very good threw the hull at all but!! as the front of the yak is often out of the water and there isnt as much weight at the front im going to re install the transducer right under me in the middle so hopefully theres enough weight to push it down in the water and get a consistent read. ill keep you posted and see how it goes


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

hobiehead said:


> yakpom said:
> 
> 
> > i was looking at an elite 4 but i dont want to drill into the glass for the transducer do they work just as well will a thru hull method?
> ...


http://www.rammount.com/NewProducts/ramtransducerarmmount/tabid/4459/Default.aspx
This would be the best removable mount and can be used for a rod holder if you don't want to run the sounder. Keeps things neat and tidy. As long as you put it in a useable possie then it will be fine. Even with a shoot thru mount you will end up drilling thru the glass so don't be scared. Have some Dutch courage before you start and you'll be fine ;-)


----------



## kevinnugent (Aug 14, 2012)

They do indeed.


----------

